# Egyptain Mythology



## AcanroSeer (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi you'all. What would be a good resource for Egyptian Mythology?


----------



## Glyax (Mar 16, 2016)

Wikipedia to start, then follow all the links at the bottom used as sources? Dive deep and have fun!


----------



## LeX_Domina (Apr 5, 2016)

for future reference a word of caution--don't be that person with white egyptians.they are black (nubians) and arabic/middle eastern (coptics) now they are mixed middle eastern,greek and african with VERY LITTLE GREEK.

which gods do you intend to use? there are alot of animal deities there


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 12, 2016)

aum~sparky is a fun little "micro-cosm(ic)"


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Apr 13, 2016)

I learned more from SG-1 than I ever would have imagined.


----------

